# Color of the new baby?



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

im not much help but she sure is stinkin cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that the mare the foal is in with? If so she doesn't appear to be grulla/o. 

Foal looks to be just a buckskin, no dun.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You've got a little buckskin. Foal coats are screwy. The white hairs on the mane and tail should go away with age as she sheds out.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks buckskin to me. A lot of the white hairs are baby hairs that will be shed out. And alot of buckskins do still have "frosting" to their main and tail head. 

Is the bay horse in the pic the dam? Horses that are born grulla, stay grulla unless they grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Definitely not a grulla

Don't buckskins have the black on their legs? I can't remember if my old buckskin did or not...I will have to go find some pics of him


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

As adults they do, foals tend to have "softer" colors and lighter colored legs at birth.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Buckskin.........as foals their black points are very faint and don't start showing for a few months.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, buckskin. But oh my god she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also say buckskin. She's most definitely adorable. As for momma, I would say she is a fading black, judging from the pictures.


----------

